# Basic Tools for DIY tuning



## farmernick (Jan 29, 2018)

I love to tinker with things I buy from cars to computers and everywhere in between. I find youtube and forums help me un-complicate the art of servicing equipment today. With that said I don;t have a lot of archery specific tools to do tuning. What are the basic tools you think a hobby archer should have on hand? If you could rank in priority that would be good also.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Since most of the bow tuning process is done with the strings/cams, a good bow press is a must. You can buy a new/used finger press pretty reasonably these days. Keep an eye in the classified section.

A good digital scale is handy for checking the poundage and a draw board is handy for checking the bow's draw length, cam lean, timing and cam sync. Look in the DIY section and you can learn how to build your own draw board. A bow press can be built too if one has the equipment and the skill to use them. 

A good set of hex wrenches are a must as well. 

A good serving tool and a couple types/sizes of serving is another needed piece of equipment. 

A pair of loop pliers are another nice tool to have. 

Fletching jig is also a necessity. Bitzenburger makes a good fletching jig. You can find them used in the classified section. 

Arrow saw is also a nice thing to own if possible and can be found used in the classified section. 

A home built paper tuner is also nice to use for tuning.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

fletched said:


> Since most of the bow tuning process is done with the strings/cams, a good bow press is a must. You can buy a new/used finger press pretty reasonably these days. Keep an eye in the classified section.
> 
> A good digital scale is handy for checking the poundage and a draw board is handy for checking the bow's draw length, cam lean, timing and cam sync. Look in the DIY section and you can learn how to build your own draw board. A bow press can be built too if one has the equipment and the skill to use them.
> 
> ...


Yes to all of these!! 

I would also add an arrow spinner for checking straightness. There is a member on here that make one that is a spinner and an arrow squaring tool all in one. The best tools I invested in were my press and draw board, it's pretty hard to do anything to a bow with out those.


----------



## Minnesotahunt3r (Jan 25, 2020)

I agree with all of these and would also include D-loop material, and a bow square!


----------



## UTElkhuntr (Jan 14, 2020)

Curious how much DIY tuning do most people do?


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

UTElkhuntr said:


> Curious how much DIY tuning do most people do?


I do everything. Top hat adjustments, string/cable swaps, cut arrows, fletch, paper tune, bareshaft tune, spine test, peeps. I basically turned half my garage into my own personal bow shop. Bow press, draw board, bow vise, arrow saw, arrow spinner, fletching jig, paper tuning setup. Every bow shop I’m close to is an hour away, got tired of driving all the time for simple adjustments.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## TriBry (Jan 22, 2020)

great idea to place the press on a torsion box! i have dog holes in my torsion box workbench so could clamp it down when in use.....
makes the whole setup mobile in some way....


----------



## Cuahitl (Jan 22, 2020)

Interested in this as well.


----------



## JaredMiller (Feb 10, 2020)

TriBry said:


> great idea to place the press on a torsion box! i have dog holes in my torsion box workbench so could clamp it down when in use.....
> makes the whole setup mobile in some way....


Stupid question but what's a torsion box?


----------



## TriBry (Jan 22, 2020)

JaredMiller said:


> Stupid question but what's a torsion box?


https://fieldtreasuredesigns.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Paulk-Workbench-thumnail-1-1024x768.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMW13 (Feb 17, 2020)

Interested in a set up like this as well. Great pics and a sweet set up!


----------



## theartboy (Feb 4, 2020)

love the organization


----------



## mr-zman (Aug 11, 2011)

A great place to start is joining an archery club. Lots of knowledge and members that are oftentimes willing to show you the ropes and share equipment. Makes initial investment much lower.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Another item worth mentioning is an arrow squaring device. After I cut my arrows I always square the ends. Then I install components. If it's a nock bushing and insert, I always square those as well before installing nocks and points. 
Of course, before I start any of this I spine test each shaft, so something to test the spine of your arrows can be added. There are plenty of easy and quick builds on the diy section here.


----------



## bryaneyoung (Aug 13, 2012)

One thing not mentioned is a bow vise. This is one of the first pieces I acquired.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anb5298 (Mar 23, 2020)

maybe an arrow squaring tool too


----------



## barakainus (Apr 3, 2020)

I want to buy a used bow but because of coronairus, the locals shops are closed. Is it doable to tune the bow without having a bow press?


----------



## hankcapp (Dec 27, 2016)

fletched said:


> Since most of the bow tuning process is done with the strings/cams, a good bow press is a must. You can buy a new/used finger press pretty reasonably these days. Keep an eye in the classified section.
> 
> A good digital scale is handy for checking the poundage and a draw board is handy for checking the bow's draw length, cam lean, timing and cam sync. Look in the DIY section and you can learn how to build your own draw board. A bow press can be built too if one has the equipment and the skill to use them.
> 
> ...


Yes to all of these. I would include an arrow inspector (such as a pine ridge, or DIY Sportsman has how to build one on his youtube page)
I would also add a bow vise and a set of string & arrow levels (or bow square)


----------



## myles046 (Jan 25, 2020)

looks awesome! Bow tuning is fun


----------



## Swampfox92 (Dec 14, 2019)

Great thread


----------



## pdxcougfan (Mar 13, 2019)

I agree with all these. I just built my first bow press and it turned out great.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

barakainus said:


> I want to buy a used bow but because of coronairus, the locals shops are closed. Is it doable to tune the bow without having a bow press?


No, not really. Not much can be done without relaxing the strings. Emphasis on safely and securely. There are a few "portable" bow presses out there, but be very careful when selecting one. How it works on your bow and how your bow needs to be pressed properly are crucial to keep you and your bow safe.

"


----------



## cswrench (May 28, 2019)

Love these shop pics! Just getting into basic tuning, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## dondiego (May 23, 2020)

I'm jealous. Stuck in a city I just don't have the room to build a shop like that pictured here!


----------



## Crosona (May 16, 2020)

I just might have to get some of these very good information


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Crosona said:


> I just might have to get some of these very good information


Some basic, and some not so basic.



My portable work station. Two sawhorses, and a two level box. Upper level to hold tools I am currently using.
Lower level to store tools I am not using. Boat winch in one corner. Unistrut rail for draw board, along top edge.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Permanent workbench, 16' long, with boat winch at the far end. This way, I have lots of room to build single cam bowstrings.


----------



## Rangerrich (Oct 9, 2017)

So you guys are saying it's a ratchet strap isn't a good replacement for a bow press
LOL


----------



## Rangerrich (Oct 9, 2017)

I apologize about the stupid posts and jokes I'm just trying to make my 20 post so I can look for parts for some of my old bows


----------



## Rangerrich (Oct 9, 2017)

You guys really do have a lot of helpful information that's being posted I am just reading through many of these posts over the years has been more the helpful to me and learning how to be a better Archer


----------



## Chewmodo (Apr 20, 2020)

that shop pic. damn. gonna have to give some of this a try.


----------



## southernhive (Feb 5, 2020)

I need a setup like that.


----------



## Liverkiller1 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## mgorm16640 (Jul 22, 2020)

love the press on the toolbox. Great Idea and keeps everything nice and neat.


----------



## BLPrarie (Jul 24, 2020)

I put wheels on the legs of this and it actually is working out great as a "Tuning workbench". https://www.harborfreight.com/60-in-4-drawer-hardwood-workbench-63395.html?_br_psugg_q=work+bench


----------

